# Moving from UK to Geneva



## Land61 (9 mo ago)

I have received an offer for a job in Geneva matching my salary in London. This is a pretty well paid job that would be a good step in my career. However, I am worried this will mean a significantly lower standard of living for my family, especially because my kids would need to go to the British school.
Does anyone have information or tips on package equivalence between London and Geneva? What can I reasonably ask for? Any other recommendations?
Thanks in advance.


----------

